# LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich



## Patrickclouds (20. November 2010)

*LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Für viele Bencher ein Traum - die Eigenproduktion von flüssigem Stickstoff.
Wir haben heute mit den ersten 4 Stufen der 5 stage Cascade einen Test mit Stickstoff gefahren, ob es generell möglich ist Stickstoff verflüssigt zu bekommen.
Innerhalb weniger minuten war die erste Thermoskanne gefüllt.

Weitere Bilder, Videos und Hintergründe zu dem Versuch und der Anlage findet ihr auf www.extremecooling.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Nett

was sagt denn deine Stromleitung dazu?
Also "Erzeugungskosten" und Baukosten 

Und wäre es nicht eig viel sinnvoller, dass sofort an nen "Kupferkern" zu leiten, also direkt die CPU Kühlen und nicht den Umweg über LN2 erstellen?


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

war nur ein test. ziel ist natürlich ein geschlossener kältekreislauf und dann direkt nen cu block kühlen.

allerdings mussten wir erstmal testen, ob wir stickstoff über hauptverflüssigt bekommen. jetzt gilt es als nächstes die technische umsetzung zu planen.

stromkosten sind nebensache. den preis der anlage kann man nur noch schätzen


----------



## zcei (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

JA die sieht echt gewaltig aus 

alles aus eigener Kasse? oO
Nette idee soweit  Aber ich hab Phase 5 nicht so ganz gecheckt? du willst sofort mit ln2 arbeiten um dann was zu machen?


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Warum macht ihr denn nicht ne Gegenlaufkühlung? Ich denk mal, das ist unterm Strich mit euren Mitteln schneller und Kostengünstiger zu realisieren. Das Ding soll ja sicher nicht fürn 24/7 Betrieb gedacht sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Nice traum aller Bencher  Viel Erfolg bei nächsten Schritt


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

in der 5. stufe der kaskade soll stickstoff verflüssigt und damit dann der cpu verdampfer gekühlt werden. also geschlossener kreislauf.

@ Skysnake
was verstehst du unter gegenlaufkühlung? und was soll daran schneller und kostengünstiger sein um auf die gleichen temps zu kommen? immer dran denken, dass wir hier "vernünftige" drücke brauchen mit denen der kältekreislauf arbeitet.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Also das Konzept einer Gegenlaufkühlung (allgemein glaub sowas ähnliches wie das Linde Verfahren) ist, das du z.B. ne stink normale Gasflasche nimmst, und an deren Auslassventil eine Metallspirale anbringst, durch die das Gas strömen muss, bevor es expandieren (sich entspannen) kann. Dabei kühlt es sich ja massiv ab. Der Trick ist nun das entspannte Gas um diese Spirale zu leiten in einem geschlossenen Behälter, der eine relativ große Austrittsöffnung nach oben hat. 

Dadurch, dass das entspannte Gas deutlich kühler ist, als das Gas in der Spirale, das noch nicht entspannt ist, kühlst du dieses vor, was dazu führt, das deine Temperatur des Gases, das sozusagen vorgekühlt ist beim entspannen noch weiter absinkt. Mit dieser Technik kannst du bis Stickstoff jedes Gas verflüssigen. Wenn ich mich erinnere, klappt es bei Helium leider nicht mehr, wieso kann ich dir aber grad nicht mehr genau sagen.

Der Vorteil ist halt, das die Apparatur, in der du tiefe Temperaturen erreichst verdammt klein ist und somit auch nur wenig Wärmeaustausch stattfindet, den du kompensieren musst. 

Noch ein Vorteil ist, das du einen relativ niedrigen Druck brauchst. Sprich keine so großen Anforderungen an die Verdichter etc. Unsr Prof hat uns das mit ner stink normalen Gasflasche gezeigt. Da wurde der Stickstoff flüssig.

Klar, du brauchst für vernünftige Mengen Stickstoff dann schon größere Gasmengen, das sollte durch die geringen Anforderungen an die Verdichter aber kein Problem sein denk ich.

Hauptvorteil ist halt der einfache Aufbau und das man es sehr gut isolieren kann.

Holt euch doch einfach mal ne Flasche und probiert es aus. Ich war damals auch erstaunt wie gut das geht. 

Um die Kosten zu senken, könnt ihr natürlich auch normale Luft erst kompremieren, und damit erstmal in ner weiteren Stufe den Stickstoff vorkühlen, so habt ihr nicht so große Verluste an Stickstoff. Keine Ahnung ob ihr den auffangt und nochmal verwenden könnt. Wenn ja, könnt ihr euch das schon fast sparen.

Je größre euer Vorrat an verdichtetem Gas ist, desto Besser halt.


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

das problem ist aber der hohe gasdruck den man für das verfahren braucht. das wollen wir ja gerade vermeiden. daher der kaskadierte aufbau. sowas ließe sich auch durch den mixed gas joule thomson kreislauf realisieren, allerdings wirds da schwer große lasten zu halten und die abstimmung des kältemittelgemischs. ohne berechnung der kältemittelanteile und einer möglichkeit in mol zu füllen sowie die berechnung der wärmetauscher ist das nicht möglich.

prof. quack von der tu dresden hat zur mgjt einige interessante artikel veröffentlicht falls dich das thema interessiert.

also uns geht es nicht primär darum stickstoff aus einer gasflasche zu verflüssigen, sondern den stickstoff im kältemittelkreislauf zu verwenden. nur dafür mussten wir erstmal schauen ob unsere temperaturen in der 4. stufe der kaskade dafür ausreichen.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Naja, je geringer der Druck ist, den ihr Erreichen könnt, desto länger braucht ihr halt nur, um vorzukühlen, was natürlich irgendwann unsinnig wird, aber wenn ihr z.B. -50 Grad erreichen könnt, oder mehr mit sehr geringem Aufwand, dann könnter das Verfahren dann dahinter klemmen. 

Das einzigste Problem ist halt genügend große Mengen komprimiertes Gas vorzuhalten. Je geringer der Druck, desto größer halt der nötige Vorrat. 

In ner Stickstoffflasche sinds ja nachm Minderer glaub auch "nur" 30 Bar. Wie gesagt, war auch sehr überrascht, wie einfach es geht. Ist aber zugegeben nur für kleinere Mengen geeignet. ich glaub mehr als 10 Liter oder so in 24h wird keinen Sinn machen. Ich glaub aber nicht das ihr da hunderte Liter machen wollt


----------



## Star_KillA (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Wie bekommst du den mit eigenen Mitteln auf -210 C ???
Oder ist die Formel mit LN2 besonders ? Damit meine ich das N ja eigentlich Stickstoff ist , was ist L ?


----------



## Rocksteak (21. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

L steht einfach für das englische Wort für flüssig: "liquid" , also im Endeffekt LN2 = Flüssiger Stickstoff


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

die -196°C entsprechen 1bar luftdruck.
in einem geschlossenem kältekreislauf kann man mit dem druck noch etwas ins vakuum. also da sollten dann auch die -200°C fallen. allerdings muss man aufpassen denn bei -210°C wird stickstoff fest und würde uns den kreislauf verstopfen.


----------



## OC-Junk (22. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Dann könnt ihr doch noch auf Helium umsteigen wär doch auch eine Idee xD


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Helium=teuer und du fängst dir darüber hinaus damit noch so manches Problem ein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Sehr interessant, wünsche noch gutes Gelingen und hoffentlich Erfolg.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

kompliment! 
sieht echt genial aus. fehlt nur noch nie leitung quer durchs haus, damit alle was von haben.


----------



## NCphalon (22. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Da könnt ihr dann Absinth-Eis am Stiel machen xD


----------



## Rocksteak (22. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Bestimmt tolle Effekte - Brain freeze und Halluzinationen xD


----------



## Patrickclouds (23. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

helium oder neon zu verflüssigen wird nicht möglich sein.
das mit stickstoff ist schon aufwändig genug.

wir haben am sonntag noch ein wenig rumgebastelt und sind auf eine zweistufige verdichtung in der entscheidenden 5. stufe gewechselt. allerdings hat der kleine verdichter beim drücken auf 35bar ganz schön gepfiffen 
der verdichter hat gerade mal 13,4ccm hubvolumen und zog 6A aus der dose. aufgrund dessen hat das clixxon den verdichter abgeschaltet.
also haben wir das clixxon rausgeschmissen und dann waren wir schon bei fast 7A. aber auch da hat der verdichter irgendwann abgeschaltet.
temperatur wurde immer kälter. erreichen konnten wir -172,8°C. die temperatur fiel zwar noch weiter, allerdings hab ich netmehr aufs thermometer geschaut und dann ging der verdichter auch schon wieder aus.

wir werden dran bleiben und schauen, dass wir das mit dem stickstoff vielleicht doch noch für den dauereinsatz gangbar bekommen.

hier noch paar bilder:


----------



## LosUltimos (23. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Wirklich interessant und viel erfolg euch noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Helium=teuer und du fängst dir darüber hinaus damit noch so manches Problem ein.



Im Vergleich zu dem Aufbau sollte der Gaspreis nicht ins Gewicht fallen, solange mit in nem geschlossen Kreislauf arbeitet.
Bliebe der Bastelaufwand, um selbige zu bauen (sind handelsübliche Dichtungen Heliumdicht *grübel*). Und halt ein weiterer Kompressor, um das Helium in Bewegung in zu halten und nach Benchende unter Druck zu Lagern.

Aber solange man nicht unter -200 ist, kann man sich das auch sparen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

habt ihr denn schon mal gerechnet, ob, wenn die anlage erstmal fertig ist, der benötigte strom pro liter billiger ist als ln2 einfach so zu kaufen. Dann könntet ihr ja so in 200 - 300 jahren dauertrieb die sache rentabel machen


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

wen interessieren schon die stromkosten im vergleich zu den kosten der anlage 

das sind nur noch peanuts


----------



## ATB (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Läuft die noch mit Starkstrom oder schon mit Kraftstrom?
Aber mal aufrichtigen Respekt. Die Anlage ist ja in mehreren Hinsichten extreme: extremer Aufbau, extreme Funktion, extremes Ergebnis, "extreme Basteln" und extreme Teuer.

Wie lange habt ihr an der Anlage eigentlich gebaut?


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

los ging es vor genau 2 jahren. 
5 Stufige Kaskade by UnRockStar

wurde aber immer wieder was umgebaut und ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig. basteln gerade an einer lösung für die 5. stufe um dauerhaft stickstoff im kältekreislauf zu betreiben. damit sind auch temperaturen unter -200°C möglich.


----------



## Alriin (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

@Patrickclouds

Unglaubliche Arbeit!!! Hut ab, Jungs!


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Ganz meiner seits.... Hut ab für diesen Aufwand, den ihr da betrieben habt.
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden....


----------



## Patrickclouds (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

wir haben heute mal getestet.
in der 5. stufe wurden zwei verdichter hintereinander geschaltet und so eine zweistufige verdichtung realisiert. dabei drück t der erste größere verdichter den druck auf bspw 5 bar und der zweite verdichter saugt das gas an und verdichtet es weiter auf bspw 30 bar.
der vorteil des ganzen ist ein geringeres druckverhältnis und dadurch kältere verdichter die mit dem stickstoff im kreislauf umgehen können.

lief auch soweit ganz gut, allerdings bricht die 3. stufe langsam weg. was entweder an zu geringen massestrom liegt und/oder andererseits an einem zu geringen hochdruck für das elektronische expansionsventil.
heute sind wir aber shconmal bis -176°C gekommen. allerdings ist hier noch die frage ob unterkühltes gas oder schon flüssige anteile vom stickstoff eingespritzt werden. evtl müssen wir den hochdruck in der 5. stufe noch weiter erhöhen.

hier der kalte cpu verdampfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kälteste temperatur, bis es wieder wärme wurde als die 3. stufe und damit auch die 4. weggebrochen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am anfang sahen die tmeperaturen am ausgang der plattenwärmetauscher noch gut aus. hier 3. und 4. stufe hxout:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier geht dann langsam die dritte stufe weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Welchen Beruf muss mann lernen, um solch einen Kühlkreislauf bauen zu können?


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

gar keinen 

man muss nur interesse haben.
kompliziert ist das ganze nicht. wer nen kühlschrank verstanden hat, versteht auch eine singlestage, zweistufige kaskade oder auch 5 stufige kaskade


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Naja aber ma muss doch auch ne Menge berechnen können un so en Schaltschrank zu bauen würd ich mir auchnet direkt zutrauen


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

berechnungen kann man bei den anlagen vergessen.

wir haben schon soviel mit programmen rumgerechnet. die vielen parameter die man wissen muss kann man leider nur schätzen weil es dazu keine hersteller angaben gibt und weil man auch nicht sagen kann was man als realistisch erachten kann.

man hat soviele kreisläufe die am ende alle zusammen laufen müssen. grob kann man das berechnen um die teile von der leistung abschätzen zu können. fehleranalyse und feinabstimmung muss man dann aber am objekt machen.

die elektro ist etwas übertrieben, macht das abstimmen aber auch wieder einfacher, weil man über frequenzumrichter die leistung der verdichter regeln kann.
zudem übernimmt die sps die auswertung der temperaturfühler und drucktransmitter um die elektronischen expansionsventile anzusteuern.


----------



## empty (13. Januar 2011)

Ich wäre nur besorgt das ich kein Sauerstoff kondensiere, ansonsten gibt es schnell einen ordentlichen "Chlapf". Hab schon Laborevakutationen miterlebt wegen gerimgsten Mengen in der LN2 Falle


----------



## exa (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

warum geht ihr den Umweg über LN2, statt direkt dir 5.Stufe auf die CPU zu knallen? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden und die 5. Stufe läuft mit LN2?


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

der LN2 versuch am anfang war nur ein test, ob es möglich ist stickstoff zu verflüssigen.

beim letzten update vom 6.01.2011 sieht man den cpu verdampfer welcher von einem normalen kältekreislauf versorgt wird. dieser ist mit stickstoff N gefüllt.

@ empty
bei den temperaturen wo wir jetzt sind hat man immer das problem, dass sich flüssiger sauerstoff irgendwo bilden kann, wenn der verdampfer oder die rohre nicht isoliert sind.
wieso wird da nen labor evakuiert? oder befand sich der kondensierte sauerstoff unter druck?


----------



## NCphalon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Naja flüssiger Sauerstoff und nur ein Funke un der Laden geht hoch


----------



## exa (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

naja, da brauchste aber auch schon ne gewisse Menge


----------



## Mega Rage (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja flüssiger Sauerstoff und nur ein Funke un der Laden geht hoch




Stickstoff ist NICHT brennbar


----------



## MiToKo (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

es geht gerade um Kondensiertem Sauerstoff.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> wieso wird da nen labor evakuiert? oder befand sich der kondensierte sauerstoff unter druck?



ich vermute mal:

Sinnvolle Reihenfolge
- Labor evakuieren
- gucken, wieviel LOX da ist / wie groß die Gefahr ist

weniger sinnvolle Reihenfolge
- nachgucken, wieviel LOX da ist (Benzinfeuerzug zum reinleuchten nehmen)
- Evakuierung nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Evakuierung nicht mehr nötig.



ich würde eher sagen das Labor Evakuiert sich von selbst


----------



## Patrickclouds (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

wer drin ist fliegt im hohen bogen raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

Welches Labor?


----------



## PCTom (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

hört auf Jungs ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## teurorist (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 aus der Steckdose, extremecooling macht es möglich*

solange Patrick drin ist


----------

